# CO2 questions



## cmd420 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello All,

I had a couple of questions about CO2 for anyone that might know..

can I start CO2 2 weeks into 12/12?

Is 95 degrees too hot for CO2?

How often do controllers emit CO2 gas.. is it in 15 minute bursts? 

I think that's it for now..

Thanks ya'll


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2012)

:bump:   sorry my friend I dont use co2..   just wanted to say...:Hello"

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2012)

> can I start CO2 2 weeks into 12/12?



Yes, but most end using with about 2 weeks to go.



> Is 95 degrees too hot for CO2?



I run my at 82 to 85 degrees.



> How often do controllers emit CO2 gas.. is it in 15 minute bursts?



Some use timers but I use a CAP PPM-4.

Here is a great sticky that my help you more.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58680


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2012)

> Some use timers but I use a CAP PPM-4.



:stoned:


----------



## Locked (Nov 5, 2012)

I think Hal did a thread on CO2...I will see if I can dig it up for you.

Edit: I see pc already provided it.


----------



## DrFever (Nov 6, 2012)

here is a link hope it helps you 

http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/co2_calculator.asp

a for your question  Yes  you can run it  2 weeks in 

95 degrees  is pretty extreme  
 85 - 90  is pretty good

Here is an easy example of how you can calculate your flow meter settings and the time to let it flow. 

First I&#8217;d like to point out that flow meters usually work in the units of cubic feet per hour and the length of time we&#8217;ll be letting the gas flow would be in units of minutes. The examples below will take into account the conversions necessary. 

Let&#8217;s say you had a grow room that was 350 cubic feet in volume and you wanted to add 2000 PPM of CO2 to that space. You&#8217;ll want to use a digital timer to open and close the solenoid for automatic injection so we&#8217;ll be forcing the flow meter setting to allow for an exact number of minutes to flow. 

The first thing you&#8217;ll want to do is find the flow meter setting necessary to add 2000 PPM in 1 minute. 

Solution: Multiply the volume of your room by 0.12. 
Example: 350 × 0.12 = 42 
You would then set your flow meter for 42 cubic feet per hour and let it flow for 1 minute. 

Now, that number 42 is what I call the magic number. Once you have that number all other calculations can be made by using it to divide from. The magic number incorporates the volume of your room, and the amount you want to add, so if you don&#8217;t change the room&#8217;s volume and you always want to add the same amount, that number will be your magic number for life. 

Most flow meters do not have a setting as high as 42 cubic feet per hour, so let&#8217;s use the magic number to make more calculations. 

If the highest setting you had on your flow meter was 15 cubic feet per hour you&#8217;d need to let the gas flow for more than just 1 minute. 

Let&#8217;s find the length of time you&#8217;d want the gas to flow using a setting of 15 cubic feet per hour. 

42 ÷ 15 = 2.8 

So, if you had the flow meter set for your highest setting of 15 cubic feet per hour you&#8217;d want to let the gas flow for 2.8 minutes. 

Now, we want to use our digital timer, so we&#8217;ll need to change the flow meter setting to something other than the highest setting to let the gas flow for a certain exact number of minutes. So, we increment the 2.8 minutes up to the next exact number of minutes, which is of course, is 3 minutes. 

Now, we just use the magic number real quick to find the flow meter setting necessary for a 3 minute injection. 

42 ÷ 3 = 14 

So, if the highest setting you had on your flow meter was 15 cubic feet per hour, you wanted the flow of gas to happen in an exact number of minutes, your grow room is 350 cubic feet in volume and you wanted to add 2000 PPM of CO2 to your grow space, then you would set the flow meter for 14 cubic feet per hour and let the gas flow for 3 minutes. 

See, the magic number can be used to find either the flow meter setting or the time in minutes to let the gas flow just by dividing what you know (from the magic number) to find what you don&#8217;t know. Whether you&#8217;re dividing by the time, or the flow meter setting, you&#8217;ll always get the answer you&#8217;re looking for in the proper units.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 6, 2012)

DrFever said:
			
		

> here is a link hope it helps you
> 
> http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/co2_calculator.asp
> 
> ...


 
Thanks.. that makes things clearer.. The calculation I was running were based on the wrong formula.. I was getting a run time of 51 minutes.. I knew it wasn't right..

I'm leaning towards getting a CO2 ppm meter.. spendy, but I think it's wise for my first time with CO2..


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 6, 2012)

I use a Sentinel CHHC. 4, which controls everything environment and I highly recommend it for the guy who wants all the bells and whistles.

Calibration is also a breeze as all you do it take it outside the home for a while hit calibrate, and bring it back in.

If your just looking for CO2 control there are a few new ones coming out that are pretty reasonable. Search Hydro Innovations universal CO2 Monitor as an example. Hydrofarm also just came out with a new line of stuff that I am "hearing" is pretty nice without the Sentinel price tag.

If you are gonna run gas over burner, I would also recommend you get something with fuzzy logic. It will learn the room and use by the plants and keep it at a constant for ya lights on.

Hope that helps,

PJ


----------



## DrFever (Nov 6, 2012)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Thanks.. that makes things clearer.. The calculation I was running were based on the wrong formula.. I was getting a run time of 51 minutes.. I knew it wasn't right..
> 
> I'm leaning towards getting a CO2 ppm meter.. spendy, but I think it's wise for my first time with CO2..



some things you  also should be aware off there 

C02 can be one of  the best investments any grower  can purchase, or it can be the worst.

SAFETY FIRST

Remember the old saying  you get what you pay for
expect in spending 1600+ pretty much all said and done  pipe insulation , regulator, bottles , and  depending if c02 is being discharged in house , c02  monitor outside you room  for safety reasons 
 C02 kills,  its a heavy gas  so it hangs around low  area's, caution if you have pets and kids , 
How well sealed is your room,  cause c02 can get pricey, availability of c02 in your area, stealthiness, cause pending on size  you will get noticed more when re filling , another alternative  propane burners  least there  you can  go to other end of town every now and then to refill a bottle
 how well is your  room dialed in  humidity, temps ??
 not trying to scare you here at all  just want you to think of everything before spending  a huge chunk of cash  trust me many sleepness nights  when i first started using c02


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 6, 2012)

DrFever said:
			
		

> some things you  also should be aware off there
> 
> C02 can be one of  the best investments any grower  can purchase, or it can be the worst.
> 
> ...


 
That is a solid call... I sealed my room last night and am running tests when the lights are on in there to see how temps and humidity get..The room might be good without AC, but I'll know this afternoon..


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2012)

When I switched to co2 temps were no problem, it's the humidity.


----------

